# [Pathfinder] Friadoc's 'Down Camlin Way' campaign [OOC]



## Friadoc (May 10, 2012)

Herein shall be the out of character discussions pertaining toward the needful topics of the 'Down Camlin Way' campaign...


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2012)

just checking in


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2012)

So how do we want to do this? Are we all from the same town, kids who grew up together just bursting onto the adventuring scene?

Or do we meet in an inn? Or...what's the buzz?


----------



## Friadoc (May 11, 2012)

Personally, I'm all for establishment of prior background connections between PCs and the starting location. I think the key thing is for you all to establish how you'd like your dynamic to be, or what you would like it to become, and then we'll move from there. If you all had some prior connection to each other, that'd be great. We don't have to go the Breakfast Club route, but it can sort of work, too. Heck, look at how the Scoobies formed on Buffy, or Clark and his friends on Smallville, or other bits of ensemble goodness.

My key desire is that I'd like you folk to decide the tune of your orchestra, so to speak. Are you all like the Lucky Seven from It, or Gordie and his pals from Stand by Me. Is it more the Breakfast Club or is it a bit of Real Genius? Perhaps it's Young Guns? Perhaps it's Dragons of the Autumn Twilight?

Basically, I figure that constructing the group dynamic before the start might help us flow through the story and enjoy the game.

As for the starting moment of the campaign, i.e. meet in an inn or what not, I'll be handling that in the opening setting of the scene/campaign. It'll be a fairly sandboxed opening, in that all the PCs will have a reason or motive or opening to join in, even if they're not directly at the location when it occurs.

Cool?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2012)

i was entertaining this as his background. . . . .

From the rolling hills of the southern wine country is a monistary within well guarded walls. They garden most of what they need, selling the rest to cover repairs and such. The vineyards are quite vast, for this is what they are truly known. What the not so commoners know is it is also the keepers of a vast library with not a few rumors of an arsenal of weapons and items of power.

It is from here the intrepid Ernesto has been raised-found as a child-an orphan in a dangerous world . . . . . Intrigue within mysteries; riddles coded into conundrums. State vs cathedral. Who knows why he has been sent out . . . . .


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2012)

*Tyyrh [pronounced "T(ch)ure"], Elf Fighter*

Tyyre [pronounced "T(ch)ure"] grew up always picking on his older but wussier brother.  That is, until his brother developed mage talents and upped the ante considerably.  His brother, Wyyng [pronounced "Ching"] made Tyyrh's life unbearable among the elves, so he left.  What I was hoping was that he could have met Ernesto de Palo Torres on the road, and that they could have made the last half of the journey to Camlin Shore in Varisia together.   Tyyrh has great respect for Ernesto and his unarmed style of combat, although he doesn't understand it at all.  I picture these two becoming good friends, although they are always picking at each other, much like DeWar and myself. 

I'd like for them both to meet the rest of the party along the way, but this much is all that I've done yet.


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2012)

Alright...well, questions of connection aside for the moment, Talashia is from some little village that I will find and name soon; possibly in collaboration with other players. She was obliged to leave this hamlet and move to a city that had facilities to learn magic...possibly a 'mage school' if those exist, or perhaps under a master/apprentice style arrangement.

Now, free of that obligation, she's stepping out into a world whose true size and scope she's only just beginning to realize.


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2012)

I don't know if they're from the same village (or if that village is Camlin, for that matter), but the similar nature of their supernatural birth events seemed like a nice connection point for Giley and Talashia, especially since their reception seems kind of inversions of each other. Talashia's abilities lead to her at least temporary exile, and she was the actual child of her parents. Giley's some weirdly-haunted changeling, but seems to have his own supernatural accidents forgiven with a "but he's so sweet!" (At least, that's my general thought on how folks respond to Giley at home. Who knows how it'll work abroad)

It's entirely possible that Talashia's leaving town was as much of her own choosing or a skewed perspective on how the town veiwed her, but the fact remains she left home to come into her power, and Giley's just sort of fumbled into it. How those elements play into the relationship between the two could go in any number of ways. Talashia might resent him; Giley's presence might have actually softened up the townsfolk so Talashia has a warmer-than-expected reception; Talashia's return might make things colder for Giley; etc.


----------



## Friadoc (May 11, 2012)

Magnimar has quite a few schools of the arcane, and it resides at the mouth of the river upon which Camlin Shore rests...just west down the right, in fact.

http://campaignhq.wikispaces.com/file/view/Varisia.jpg/31738845/Varisia.jpg

Roughly a hundred and fifty miles down the river Yondabakari, in fact. Between this river, Ember Lake, and Lake Syrantula, Shayuri has lots of options for Talashia's place of origin, up to and including naming her own place and Camlin Shore/Camlin Fell themselves.


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2012)

Talashia's leaving was technically her choice...she wasn't chased out with pitchforks. But her powers were decidedly more dangerous and uncontrollable than Giley's. If they grew up in the same area, she probably resented him and gave him a hard time when they were kids. 

But all's forgiven now, right? Water under the bridge! RIGHT?! 

As for point of origin, I like the idea of coming from a fairly idyllic little place downriver from the lake, alongside that forest there...they can be a logging/trapping/subsistance farming sort of community, selling wood downstream to Nybor and getting trade sometimes from upstream.

Alternatively, being from Camlin could provide a nice ready-made hook for the opening scenario.


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia's leaving was technically her choice...she wasn't chased out with pitchforks.




I don't think I ever thought she was run out of town, but I guess I got the impression, probably all made up in my head, that there was at least some pressure exerted on Talashia (real or perceived) that pushed her to go. 



> But her powers were decidedly more dangerous and uncontrollable than Giley's. If they grew up in the same area, she probably resented him and gave him a hard time when they were kids.




This was my thought, but I didn't want to assume.



> But all's forgiven now, right? Water under the bridge! RIGHT?!




lol. I think of Giley as a bit of eternal optimist, at least at the moment (characters tend to veer in unexpected directions on me when I'm actually playing them). I'd imagine he's always a bit crestfallen when someone doesn't seem to like him, but I don't think he'd resent it so much as be excited if there was a turnaround. 



> As for point of origin, I like the idea of coming from a fairly idyllic little place downriver from the lake, alongside that forest there...they can be a logging/trapping/subsistance farming sort of community, selling wood downstream to Nybor and getting trade sometimes from upstream.
> 
> Alternatively, being from Camlin could provide a nice ready-made hook for the opening scenario.




For the whole "harsh life / wandering fey spirits" stuff, I'd definitely pictured a smallish village. I'd been thinking of Camlin just for, as you said, the ease of having Giley in town. But I could also see him wandering off after shiny things, or being talked into joining Talashia after she offered him the friendship he'd failed to gain when they were younger? ("Oh my gosh! She likes me now! I should totally help her out for that awesome favor!").


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2012)

Definitely there was pressure. Social pressure. Here's how I see it going down, in brief.

Talashia's powers get strong enough to do more than little 'static shocks' to mom and dad when she's around 5 or 6...probably she accidentally zaps a dog that scares her or something. That, and her general wild, unruly nature makes her unpopular with the Nosy Neighbors and busybodies around town. There are probably people who like her too, so things are fine for now...

Then I'm thinking there was some kind of bigger accident later on...say when she was ten or eleven...hitting adolescence. This time maybe either someone got hurt, or maybe someone lost their prize wolfhound or something similar that demonstrated that her powers weren't just a nuisence. They were dangerous.

So the general atmosphere of the town gets a bit more cautious. Some folks don't let their kids play with her anymore. Folks start keeping an eye on her when she comes into stores or the like. Not maliciously...just watchful.

Then, into this, the town is visited by a wizard passing through on his way to Magnimar from the lake. He overhears some gossip and goes looking for her, and in the end offers to have some wizardly sorts take a look at her and see if she's okay, and help her master whatever strange magic keeps leaking out.

Skip forward seven-odd years, and she's returning...not really planning on staying, but wanting to see the old digs again after so long.


----------



## industrygothica (May 12, 2012)

I guess I'll go cleric or paladin.  Seems to be a lack of healing in the party thus far.  Probably human, as I've had a background brewing for a story idea for some time now.

-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2012)

industrygothica said:


> I guess I'll go cleric or paladin.  Seems to be a lack of healing in the party thus far.  Probably human, as I've had a background brewing for a story idea for some time now.
> 
> -IG



there is also oracle


----------



## Friadoc (May 12, 2012)

Also, only play a class if you really wish to play it. If we end up with no dedicated healer, i.e. cleric, then I'll be adjusting the campaign modestly while still retaining balance. Generally this will be done with healing done outside of combat being for maximum value, and in combat healing (potions, or non-clerics healing folks) for an average healing value.

While I enjoy having a solid cleric in a group, I don't like for folks to feel pidgeonholed. We use this healing rule in my local group, and it seems to work out well enough.


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2012)

*Cleric?*

Since this is the successor to IG's game, and I played the cleric there, I feel kinda like I should be exempt from playing the cleric in this one.  

Friadoc, I really don't understand how "adjusting" things will keep us from taking damage.  Sounds promising, though.


----------



## industrygothica (May 14, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> there is also oracle



Thanks!



Friadoc said:


> Also, only play a class if you really wish to play it. If we end up with no dedicated healer, i.e. cleric, then I'll be adjusting the campaign modestly while still retaining balance. Generally this will be done with healing done outside of combat being for maximum value, and in combat healing (potions, or non-clerics healing folks) for an average healing value.
> 
> While I enjoy having a solid cleric in a group, I don't like for folks to feel pidgeonholed. We use this healing rule in my local group, and it seems to work out well enough.




I appreciate that.  Having looked at the Oracle, however, I think I'll fit my concept nicely.  That's what I'll go with.

-IG


----------



## Friadoc (May 14, 2012)

Leif said:


> Friadoc, I really don't understand how "adjusting" things will keep us from taking damage.  Sounds promising, though.




It won't stop you from taking damage, just as having a dedicated healer doesn't stop it. However, by removing some of the randomness of healing rolls, and setting them toward a fixed amount, and low-level potions being cheaper, it does of set having a ranged/non-touching dedicated healer like a cleric missing from the group.

The first time I played under the mod, I didn't think it'd make that much difference, but I was impressively surprised.

It definitely makes for a good use of down time, too...lots of potion brewing, or scrolls, etceteras.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2012)

Leif said:


> Friadoc, I really don't understand how "adjusting" things will keep us from taking damage.






Friadoc said:


> It won't stop you from taking damage, just as having a dedicated healer doesn't stop it. However, by removing some of the randomness of healing rolls, and setting them toward a fixed amount, and low-level potions being cheaper, it does of set having a ranged/non-touching dedicated healer like a cleric missing from the group.
> 
> The first time I played under the mod, I didn't think it'd make that much difference, but I was impressively surprised.
> 
> It definitely makes for a good use of down time, too...lots of potion brewing, or scrolls, etceteras.



Ok, I trust you.   FYI, my snarky previous comment above was supposed to be vaguely funny.


----------



## Friadoc (May 14, 2012)

No worries, I didn't presume your intent to be a negative one...I tend to avoid that mindset, as it costs me very little to presume good intent. Plus, when someone does push my buttons, it lets me just go nuclear on them. 

The way this method works best is with usages of downtime crafting of potions and scribing of scrolls, or just buying them. If you have someone who can do some light curing, then the scrolls or wands (later on) are quite effective, and brewing potions is also a good downtime thing.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2012)

Unfortunately, a fighter is not able to do much to help in that way.  The best thing I know of that my character can do is have lots and lots of hit points.


----------



## industrygothica (May 14, 2012)

I updated my character in the rg, if someone wants to take a look at it for errors and what-not.  Still not backstory yet, but I'm working on it.

Is there any particular format you'd like the sheets in?

-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2012)

industrygothica said:


> I
> Is there any particular format you'd like the sheets in?
> 
> -IG




hrm, I shoulda thought of that one.


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2012)

I don't have a sheet for him in the thread, but Giley's meant to be an Oracle.  He's got a different curse (haunted) and mystery (Nature), though, and I'm building him to be more of a buffer than a healer, so I don't think there's any real problem with overlap there. In general, I don't know that there's ever too much healing available, either. 

FYI: Vacation Notice. I apologize in advance, since I'm not sure I'll get my little guy statted up before I leave.


----------



## Friadoc (May 14, 2012)

I tend to like the format that I've used for my text-based sheets before, which I think can be found further back in some of our rogues galleries, but I'm open to most formats so long as they're text-based, postable within the thread, and easy to read.

As for jkason's vacation notice; no worries, if you're done before you go, or not, it's okay. I'll be able to work around it, and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2012)

Friadoc, is the sheet for my dude ok??   I never thought to ask a DM about formats of character sheets in the RG before.  seems so, so, so obvious now, though.


----------



## Friadoc (May 15, 2012)

Leif said:


> Friadoc, is the sheet for my dude ok??   I never thought5 to ask a DM about formats of character sheets in the RG before.  seems so, so, so obvious now, though.




It looks well-enough, to me. I've never even thought about using a unified sheet for folks, I just always aim for detailed and readable.

Heck, a lot of the postable sheets I use are different, too. Here's one that I use for one of my local, meatspace games...worldofaram / Azim's Character Sheet


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2012)

Friadoc said:


> It looks well-enough, to me. I've never even thought about using a unified sheet for folks, I just always aim for detailed and readable.



Thanks!  I always felt the same way.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2012)

FYI I will be in KC this weekend


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2012)

We don't yet have an IC for this game do we?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2012)

I think my monk is ready for scrutiny.


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2012)

Leif, not yet.

Talashia just needs starting equipment...but at 1st level it's pretty obvious what she'll have.


----------



## Friadoc (May 18, 2012)

Leif said:


> We don't yet have an IC for this game do we?




Nope, no IC yet, as I figured I'd wait until everyone was ready and available.

If folks would like, I can start checking out their characters and go from there. But, as it stands, I don't see anything objectionable, yet.


----------



## Friadoc (May 18, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I think my monk is ready for scrutiny.




Unless it's something about the build type that you're using, you've forgotten to add your Wisdom bonus to your AC and CMD as per the AC bonus entry under monks.

In fact, just to play it safer on my editorial brain, if folks do switch out via the various, and flavor-fully useful, build mods out there, please make a note of it for me. It'd be much appreciated.

Basically if it switches something out for something else, just make note that you've lost that something else due to the build that you're using. 

As, I should note, Scott did here down in his entry.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2012)

I don't even know about any differeent builds for fighter, other than switching weapons , skills, race, and feats, but that's ok -- I don't feel the need for any, either.

So, does my dude pass muster or have I left something out? 

Oh, and Shayuri, my question about 'starting yet' was rhetorical, but thanks for being so conscientious to answer anyway.


----------



## Friadoc (May 19, 2012)

Leif said:


> I don't even know about any differeent builds for fighter, other than switching weapons , skills, race, and feats, but that's ok -- I don't feel the need for any, either.
> 
> So, does my dude pass muster or have I left something out?
> 
> Oh, and Shayuri, my question about 'starting yet' was rhetorical, but thanks for being so conscientious to answer anyway.




With respect to builds, I was mainly referring to the archetype stuff that canbe found in the various extended offerings from Paizo, such as the Advanced Player's Guide and so forth. They're up on the PRD at Paizo, and worth a look if you feel like tweaking your class.

As for your character, you forgot to add your +1 dodge bonus to your CMD (core rules qoute: A creature can also add any circumstance, deflection, dodge, insight, morale, profane, and sacred bonuses to AC to its CMD. Any penalties to a creature’s AC also apply to its CMD.) but other than that Tyyrh looks fine.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for catching the CMD thing!


----------



## Friadoc (May 19, 2012)

Not a problem, it's sorta my thing. You'd be surprised at how often I've gotta squirrel my way through an NPC's guts, just to find that one sniggling spot where a naught was carried instead of a one...just to avoid the reviewer who tears deeper into a forensic analysis of something I've edited.

My goal is to get those odd reviews that actually mention that a product seems to be so well edited. Sure, good editing is the silent hero, but everyone likes some praise now and then.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2012)

Friadoc said:


> Not a problem, it's sorta my thing. You'd be surprised at how often I've gotta squirrel my way through an NPC's guts, just to find that one sniggling spot where a naught was carried instead of a one...just to avoid the reviewer who tears deeper into a forensic analysis of something I've edited.
> 
> My goal is to get those odd reviews that actually mention that a product seems to be so well edited. Sure, good editing is the silent hero, but everyone likes some praise now and then.



 And here I was thinking that you only did that because you like me so much!  Tyyrh is ready to go now!


----------



## Friadoc (May 19, 2012)

Leif said:


> And here I was thinking that you only did that because you like me so much!  Tyyrh is ready to go now!




Oh, I like you. It's why I told you what the mistake was, as opposed to giving you a vague hint and making you hunt for it. That's what I use to do for some of the folks in college who always asked me for free editing. I use to use editing shorthand, but word got around that I did that and, thus, I had to change my game up a bit.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2012)

Friadoc said:


> Oh, I like you.



Awww, we're having an ENWorld "Sally Field" moment!


----------



## industrygothica (May 20, 2012)

If you wouldn't mind squirreling through Jorgan's guts, that'd be great.  I know I still need a back story and maybe some equipment, but I think all the numbers are there.

Thanks!

-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2012)

i am back from Kansas City. Had the time of my life!!


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2012)

That's great news, DeWar!


----------



## Friadoc (May 21, 2012)

industrygothica said:


> If you wouldn't mind squirreling through Jorgan's guts, that'd be great.  I know I still need a back story and maybe some equipment, but I think all the numbers are there.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -IG




I'll look through him and get back to you today, IG. I'd have done it yesterday, but...stuff. *chuckles*


----------



## Friadoc (May 21, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> i am back from Kansas City. Had the time of my life!!




Welcome back!


----------



## Friadoc (May 21, 2012)

industrygothica said:


> If you wouldn't mind squirreling through Jorgan's guts, that'd be great.  I know I still need a back story and maybe some equipment, but I think all the numbers are there.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -IG




First off, IG, you done have your dodge bonus applied to either your AC nor you CMD.

Next, I don't see any skills, at all, under your skills & feats section.

Also, if you (and everyone else) could, would you add a spot that keeps track of your favored class points and where/how they were spent? It ain't hard to figure out, usually, but it speeds things up.

All in all, I like the framework of the concept that you're going with and I think it could be quite interesting to explore.


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2012)

Okay, boss, I forgot the favored class thing and also forgot to select a Trait (assuming that we are allowed to do so).  Plus I forgot Tyyrh's racial attack  bonus with the longsword.  So, anyway, here's his revised sheet:

[sblock=Tyyrh]*Tyyrh* [pronounced "T(ch)ure"]
Elf 
Fighter [Favored Class Bonus:  1st(+1hp) ]
Trait: Warrior of Old  [+2 init, +1 damage on crits (bonus is multiplied)]

[sblock=Point buy]
S14 (5pts)
D15 (7pts) +2 racial = 17
C16 (10pts) -2 racial = 14
I8 (-2 pts) +2 racial = 10
W10 (0 pt)
C10 (0 pt)
[/sblock]
*Tyyrh's final ability scores at L1:*
S14 +2
D17 +3
C14 +2
I10 +0
W10 +0
C10 +0

Alignment:  N/G

HP: 13/13
AC:20=10+1(feat)+3(dex)+6(chainmail)
Move: 20ft
BAB:  +1
CMB: +3
CMD: 17 [10+BAB+Str bon+Dex bon+Dodge feat bon]
Init:  +5

Feat(s)
-[L1]Weapon Focus (Elven curve blade--+4 att/1d10+2 dam)[+2str+1BAB+1feat]
Fighter Bonus Feat(s)
-[L1]Dodge (+1AC dodge bonus)

Skills (2 ranks/level)
-Climb 1rank+2str=+3
-Perception 1rank+2racial=+3

Saves:
Fort: +4; Ref: +3;Will: +0

[starting gold = 300gp]
20gp remaining
Chainmail (150gp, +6AC+3dex+1feat) (AC:20)
Elven curve blade (80gp; 1d10+2 dam; +4 att, 18-20 X2)
Longsword (15gp; 1d8+2 dam; +4 att, 19-20 X2)
Dagger (2gp; 1d4+2 dam; +2 att, 19-20 X2)
Short bow (30gp; 1d6 dam; +5 att, X3 )
Quiver of 40 arrows (2gp) 
Backpack (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

*Tyyrh's story:*
Tyyrh has an older brother (Wyyng, pronounced "Ching") who is a half-elf wizard of great power (at least 4th or 5th level I figure), and Tyyrh has always been quite resentful of his half-breed brother and driven to prove the superiority of the pure-blooded elf. There was no way he could compete in arcane knowledge, so he went to the opposite extreme, and just learned to kick his big brother's a$$ at will. Wyyng got in tight with the 'bigwigs' of the local elf leadership despite being only half-elven, and made it very uncomfortable for Tyyrh to live and function there. Tyyrh, realizing that Wyyng had beaten him, swallowed his pride and left his home, hoping one day to  return.  Tyyrh wandered for awhile, and eventually made his way to Varisia and Camlin Shore.  Now that he sees that Camlin shore is a haven for all Half-Elves, he questions the wisdom of coming here!

On the way to Camlin Shore, Tyyrh met Ernesto de Palo Torres, with whom he instantly fell into a lively and passionate discussion/debate concerning their differing martial practices and styles.  During their journey to Camlin Shore, the two of them developed a grudging admiration for each other in spite of their differences
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (May 22, 2012)

I'm definitely okay with traits, and I would suggest taking two; although, I do reserve the right to say no to one if I think it's out of sorts or unbalanced.

Pick traits from Paizo sources, only, just make sure to list your source (generally the sources name works for me).


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2012)

Okay, boss, I forgot the favored class thing and also forgot to select Traits.  Plus I forgot Tyyrh's racial attack  bonus with the longsword and shortbow. 

Traits: Warrior of Old [+2 init., +1 dam on crits (bonus is multiplied)], Deft Dodger [+1 Ref saves]


----------



## industrygothica (May 22, 2012)

I fixed the dodge bonus, and included Jorgan's back story.  I'll have to go back and fix the skill section when I can get on my other computer.

Thanks for looking at it.

-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2012)

at the bottom of the character sheet is this:

Human traits and features
alt skilled for favored class bonus to recieve [ Monk: Add +1/4 to the
monk’s ki pool.]


----------



## Friadoc (May 25, 2012)

So how're we feeling, thus far?

Characters look to be coming together nicely, with folks tightening things up when something is seen to be missing.

We're coming in at four folks, thus far, right?

That seems like a solid number.

How do you all feel about a kick off date of 6/1?

Think you can have your backgrounds fleshed out, and relations (if any) with one and other ironed out?


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2012)

Talashia's background is all done. I just need to work with the other PC's and see if anyone wants to be old childhood buddies.


----------



## Friadoc (May 25, 2012)

On an unrelated note; is it just me, or is the XP system down/gone right now?


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia's background is all done. I just need to work with the other PC's and see if anyone wants to be old childhood buddies.



Tyyrh's willing!  What, precisely, did you have in mind?  Talashia's human, yes?  Hmmm...



Friadoc said:


> On an unrelated note; is it just me, or is the XP system down/gone right now?



Summagum, you're right!  I hadn't even noticed.


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2012)

Nothing specific in mind. We'd have to decide what's appropriate. What's Tyyrh's history in the town?

Also, yes, I recall they were disabling some features to help compensate for th board being hammered during the 5e playtest thingy...


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2012)

Tyyrh came to the town when he became finally disillusioned with the way his half-human half-brother cemented his own status in their tribe, thus robbing Tyyrh of his built-in, made-to-order scapegoat for just about everything.  When he got there, he was royally pi**ed off, but in desperate need of a friend or three.  And anxious to find some who would accept him for what he is without measuring him against an arcane standard he can never live up to.


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2012)

So he's new to town, eh?

Well, he and Talashia wouldn't know each other from before then, but perhaps they met on the road? If Tyyrh has some kind of arcane background, or connections to arcanists, they might have met at the academy where Tala departed from before returning to Camlin...


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2012)

I vote for them meeting on the road, unless you have something really good for a different scenario.


----------



## industrygothica (May 25, 2012)

Jorgan's background is really wide open.  What happened to him or his village after the attack was intentionally left unstated so it can be filled in later.  I imagined someone taking him under his wing and leaving whatever was left of the village, maybe to train him up a bit with his newfound abilities.  But he can just as easily have been left to figure things out on his own.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2012)

leif and i have some background crossover!

Ernesto de Palo Torres
Monk 1-human
Ernesto de Palo Torres <-- gives an open for a place to wander to

From the rolling hills of the southern wine country is a monistary within well guarded walls. They garden most of what they need, selling the rest to cover repairs and such. The vineyards are quite vast, for this is what they are truly known. What the not so commoners know is it is also the keepers of a vast library with not a few rumors of an arsenal of weapons and items of power.

It is from here the intrepid Ernesto has been raised-found as a child-an orphan in a dangerous world . . . . . Intrigue within mysteries; riddles coded into conundrums. State vs cathedral. Who knows why he has been sent out . . . . .



			
				lief said:
			
		

> There, in Camlin Shore, he met Ernesto de Palo Torres, with whom he instantly fell into a passionate discussion/debate concerning their differing martial practices and styles. The two of them developed a grudging admiration for each other in spite of their differences.




during one of the many trips to town to sell wine in exchange for supplies, Ernesto met the aquaintenance of an elvin warrior named Tyyrh with whome he enguaged in open discorse as to the need for weapons or not. For now they agree to disagree . . .


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> leif and i have some background crossover!
> 
> Ernesto de Palo Torres
> Monk 1-human
> ...




This works out okay, doesn't it?   I like it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2012)

Leif said:


> Psst, DeWar, you left the "E" off of 'quote' in your post!  I fixed it in my quote of your message.




fixed


----------



## Friadoc (May 26, 2012)

Friadoc said:


> How do you all feel about a kick off date of 6/1?




Yeap, I'm quoting myself, because I'm awesome like that. 

Just an FYI, I received and accepted a job offer yesterday, with my first day of work being 6/1. Not only is it my first day of work, but it's also a company day-trip to Portland, with my flying out of here at 5am and returning at 11pm on 6/1.

Now, I'm still aiming for a 6/1 launching post, but it will probably be at around 11:30pm (Pacific). 

Cool?

Or would sooner be better? What's working out best for you all?


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2012)

I'm ready anytime.  Do what works best for you, even if you have to wait until after 6/1.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2012)

even a day later would work for me.


----------



## Friadoc (May 27, 2012)

Solid. I'll keep you folk posted, but the plan is to launch either late on 6/1 or during 6/2.


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2012)

Arr, I'm fine. 

Talashia's ready to go...looks like she's the only one actually from the little burg, so she might bump into other PC's while traveling, but no deep background links.

Unless I'm wrong?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2012)

i am from a monistary from the nearby hills.


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2012)

Tyyrh is from the not-too-distant Elven Enclave in the Great Sylvan Forest.

[sblock=Tyyrh's background]
Tyyrh came to the town when he became finally disillusioned with the way his half-human half-brother cemented his own status in their tribe, thus robbing Tyyrh of his built-in, made-to-order scapegoat for just about everything. When he got there, he was royally pi**ed off, but in desperate need of a friend or three. And anxious to find some who would accept him for what he is without measuring him against an arcane standard to which he can never live-up.  He met Ernesto de Palo Torres on his journey to the city.  And Tyyrh has encountered Talashia in the city and spoken of her to Ernesto, as a potential ally.
[/sblock]

*Did some minor tweaking to Tyyrh's history.*


----------



## jkason (May 29, 2012)

I'm working through backlog (board and work) from my vacay, though it appears I might be too late. Can my gnome still join the hijinks? It'll still be a day or so before I can get him built, I'm afraid, so I'd understand if folk want to get the show on the road...


----------



## Friadoc (May 29, 2012)

jkason said:


> I'm working through backlog (board and work) from my vacay, though it appears I might be too late. Can my gnome still join the hijinks? It'll still be a day or so before I can get him built, I'm afraid, so I'd understand if folk want to get the show on the road...




You're more than welcome to still join in, even if we'd already started. One of the reasons that I'm doing this as a sandbox, is that it allows for dropping in and outs (as needed).

So, get to work and all is well.


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2012)

Yipee-Yay, jkason!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 29, 2012)

Leif said:


> Yipee-Yay, jkason!!




double dittos!!


----------



## jkason (May 30, 2012)

heh. Hooray for hoorays. 

Shayuri, we'd been talking about my gnome-changeling coming from the same hamlet as Talashia, playing on some of the contrasts of two weirdly-powered kids dealt with differently, etc. Are you still okay with that?


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2012)

Absolutely!

How was your gnomelet known in the sleepy little village? 

Talashia was widely regarded as a troublemaker; due partly to supertition (and some legitimate concern) over her magic, and partly because of her willfullness and attitude. That doesn't mean everyone hated her...some people like troublemakers.


----------



## jkason (May 30, 2012)

Giley has the Haunted curse, so between that and (eventually) the big wolf he took to riding about town, he had a bit of a reputation for catastrophe, but I sort of saw him as getting away with a whole lot because of a generally positive attitude and having that "isn't he so cute?" air that high CHA wee folk would have. Most of the time I don't think mischief was his goal, but I'm certain there was a time or two when he used his that wide-eyed innocent thing he had going to get himself (or possibly Talashia?) out of a jam. Whether she'd appreciate that or resent it is up in the air, and might actually just change with the winds.


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2012)

Let me lob some thoughts in, and maybe Friadoc can contribute as well, since he determines the NPC character of the town...

Did your human parents -know- their baby was taken and replaced with a gnome? Was it a shock? Or is that not what you mean by a changeling? I can definitely see a fey midget surrounded by strange happenings, befriending wolves and riding them around as being a target of some good, old-fashioned rural bumpkin superstition. Perhaps not as directly threatening as Talashia's wild magic, but still pretty sinister from an uneducated farmer's perspective. 

I'm definitely not trying to say this is how things -are- or -should be- because that's not my call. Just thought I'd throw this idea out there and see what you think. It might have bearing on how I write my background too, since I see our characters as having some parallels there.


----------



## jkason (May 30, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Let me lob some thoughts in, and maybe Friadoc can contribute as well, since he determines the NPC character of the town...
> 
> Did your human parents -know- their baby was taken and replaced with a gnome? Was it a shock? Or is that not what you mean by a changeling?




Could have sworn I posted it in here, but looks like the only place I put Giley's background was back in the old IC thread. Yoinks. Posted below, but the short version is: Giley's a pseudo-changeling, I guess, in that the parents lost their actual child just prior to getting him, rather than having him stolen in the night; I thought that seemed a bit too sinister and creepy, which wasn't what I was initially going for.

[sblock=Gileysefed Lan]When the human Lans lost their only infant to illness, they prayed that their now-barren home might somehow be blessed with a child resilient enough to survive the rigors of the world. They prayed to their gods, but it was fey spirits lurking in their home who heard and answered. The couple soon found a new baby in their infant's crib: a tiny gnome. 

So happy were they to have another child, they chose to ignore the odd chaos which seemed to always surrounded the baby. Certainly it was a tad unsettling the way the wind seemed to whisper with an actual voice on occasion, or in fact that the wind seemed to gust when no windows were opened. But the Lans were so very grateful to have a hale and hearty son with such a sunny disposition that they ignored it. 

When Giley's natural tendency to bring home strays resulted in a large, red-haired wolf at their door, the Lans were a little more leery, but despite his intimidating look, Golfinwerg seemed to want nothing more than Gileysefed's safety and happiness, so they didn't really object.

The townsfolk, too, learned to overlook Giley's natural disasters, and the wolf was always so ... well, well-behaved. It is now a common sight to see the bright-eyed Giley riding Golfinwerg about town as if on a sightseeing tour. [/sblock]



> I can definitely see a fey midget surrounded by strange happenings, befriending wolves and riding them around as being a target of some good, old-fashioned rural bumpkin superstition. Perhaps not as directly threatening as Talashia's wild magic, but still pretty sinister from an uneducated farmer's perspective.




Like I said, my initial thought was a high-Cha with maybe some Diplomacy would counteract the prejudices. So long as he still has 'blind to his chaos' parents, though, I think his concept would do just fine if the townsfolk weren't as accepting as I originally conceived. I think he's probably a perpetually-optimistic sort by nature, so he'd probably just shrug at it all, which could come with its own dangers: not seeing some rural mounting aggression due to a combination of his own obliviousness and his parents' overprotection, maybe he needed Talashia to drag him out of town before he wound up getting himself or his parents in real trouble.


----------



## industrygothica (May 31, 2012)

Anyone got any ideas on how to throw Jorgan's tragic story into the mix?  Or Post-Tragedy, I should say.  I keep thinking his parents died in the attack and he was picked up by some wise old stereotypical sage to be educated in the powers that he never asked for.  Any room for that plotline somewhere?


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2012)

I guess maybe it's already been thought of, but why not link the backgrounds of Gileysefed and Jorgan?  Perhaps it was a fey-born sage who taught Gileysefed how to control and manage his powers and also gave Jorgan his instruction?  Just a thought.


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2012)

Jkason, I think your broaderminded villagers will work. My story is that Talashia leaves with a passing wizard when her powers prove to be actually dangerous...doing damage or injury because she can't control them. So I think that marks the two characters as sufficiently different in the eyes of the public for different treatment. 

As for Jorgen...perhaps our saviour sages are the same fellow?


----------



## industrygothica (May 31, 2012)

The ol' Collector of Magical Misfits trick, eh?  I think I like it.


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2012)

So how does Tyyrh get thrown in with the magical misfits?


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2012)

Hehe...well here's my accounting:

He was passing through the town, witnessed one of Talashia's little episodes and realized she'd be a danger to herself and others without some training. So he took her to the city, to the mage school or academy...bah, memory fails, but it's all earlier in the thread too. Anyway, he may or may not have personally overseen her work there...either's fine. 

I dunno where he encountered your character, but perhaps he took Jorgan to the same place? Therefore Talashia and Jorgan could know each other from school.


----------



## Friadoc (May 31, 2012)

Overall, especially with respect to the region, Camlin overall (Fells, Way, and Shore) are fairly open-minded folk. They don't hold much intolerance toward various folk like some of the area, there's no prejudice against the halfling, nor do they hold any disdain for half-elves or half-orcs persay, and they're amiable toward the localized fey.

Sure, if you're generally a total jerk it's that jerkiness that's the issue and not your race. Very much a meritocracy, but simply so. If you've extenuating circumstances, such as how Talashia's coming across in her early development, there's going to be some fearfulness and what not. Also, if someone stole a baby and replaced it, folks might be made about that, but probably not about the baby. More so, if the baby was left to a couple who couldn't produce a child, then they may be okay with that while some folk might be put off by it.

Basically, the area is overall good folk, but there's always the chance for a bad egg here and there, especially if it helps your story.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2012)

And I will be from that quiet monistary in the hills that buys and sells in the village, but also sells their  vino abroad.


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2012)

So, I'm a bit of a dope in that I didn't at all take into account extended Gnome aging. A first level gnome oracle is around 44 years old, which makes things slightly problematic if Giley and Talashia grew up more or less contemporaneously. 

I can think of two fixes, either of which is fine by me. In the first, Giley's parents were overprotective for a long time after their first child died of illness, so he was kept away from the outside world, and his 'introduction' to the village was, say, around his 30th birthday or so, when his parents were -- by medieval standards -- getting on in years. 

With more accepting villagers, mind, it's also entirely possibly that Giley had been running about town with his personal ghosts for quite some time. His wolf would be a more recent addition, though, and probably coincide roughly with Talashia's powers coming to the fore.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2012)

it could be that giley was brought to the human parents at the age of 10 or 15 for a gnome. that age must still be adolescent ?


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2012)

I suppose instead of having unseen fey set him in the crib, maybe a wandering Giley heard the Lan's prayers and jumped in, himself, possibly encouraged by the haunty spirits around him. Of course, the question then becomes where he was prior to that. I suppose that's why amnesia is so prevalent in backgrounds, heh. 

In any case, I have a mostly-done draft of Giley finally in the RG. Missing spells (I'm hoping to avoid too much overlap with IG, since that could really hurt with all the casters being Spontaneous) and equipment, but most of the rest of the stats are, I think, there.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 2, 2012)

Solid. I'll check him out today, and then I'll get the start-up post up and ready.

I'm glad we talked about this being delayed a day, because I was so torn up by the time I got back yesterday that I was quite zombie-like. No face eating, but I think there was some level of temptation. *chuckle*


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 2, 2012)

Also, as a quick reminder in case it was missed:

Folks should remember to snag two traits from here, about halfway down the new rules page. While I've not crafted any of my own, I still like for players to have the option to use them as I find they add to the game.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 2, 2012)

jkason said:


> I suppose instead of having unseen fey set him in the crib, maybe a wandering Giley heard the Lan's prayers and jumped in, himself, possibly encouraged by the haunty spirits around him. Of course, the question then becomes where he was prior to that. I suppose that's why amnesia is so prevalent in backgrounds, heh.
> 
> In any case, I have a mostly-done draft of Giley finally in the RG. Missing spells (I'm hoping to avoid too much overlap with IG, since that could really hurt with all the casters being Spontaneous) and equipment, but most of the rest of the stats are, I think, there.




I think things are looking okay, just equip up and put the finishing touches on things.

Once everyone is ready, they can post to the IC thread, which is now up and ready. It's an amorphous opening, but I felt it was fitting.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 18, 2012)

First off, I just want to let you folks know that the way you take the slimmest detail and run with it, well it's just quite enjoyable.  You're definitely taking the sandbox spirit and inspiring me to tweak it.

Also, I'm still here, and a post shall be coming soon, but I just had a busy spike hit and had to work on a few things. All is well and good, though.


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2012)

Friadoc in IC said:


> OOC: FYI - Our fine young river drake's AC is 16, for those seeking brackets at home. Nicely hit, and wounded.



Don't you mean, "Our fine young *pain in the a$$* River Drake?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 16, 2012)

yeah, what he said! you tell im Leif!!


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2012)

industrygothica in IC said:


> With no ranged arsenal to speak of, Jorgan focuses on helping the pair untangle themselves from the wad of goo.



IG's choice of the word 'wad' conjures images too revolting to even mention in greater detail than this.

Eeeeeeesh!

(Think that was an accident?  I doubt it.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 16, 2012)

hey, IG would never make a disgusting post, it might just be your mind!


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 16, 2012)

Leif said:


> Don't you mean, "Our fine young *pain in the a$$* River Drake?"




Nope, that'd be like saying that I enjoyed the wonderful refreshing wet water.


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2012)

Friadoc said:


> Nope, that'd be like saying that I enjoyed the wonderful refreshing wet water.



Touché Monsieur!  

[sblock=é]that character is made by holding down the [alt] key while typing out 130 on the number pad.  I'm posting these directions so I can figure out how to do it again without having to type [alt]1-129 next time.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 16, 2012)

worth an xp, except i need to spread the points around still.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 16, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> worth an xp, except i need to spread the points around still.




Yeah, I'm in that boat, too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2012)

*post coma S.D.*

For those who don't know, my real name is David Johannes. Scott DeWar is a permutation of my favorite libation, Dewar's Scotch.

I was in a bit of a medical situation where I was placed in a medically induced coma for 7 weeks. I woke up around 14 December [ish] 2011. These videos were taken about the 20th.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-QY4gBEldw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL]It's David![/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n58TBII8vN0&feature=BFa&list=ULX-QY4gBEldw&lf=mfu_in_order]David's addendum[/ame]


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 11, 2012)

D@mn, David. I didn't know, hopefully I didn't inadvertently hit on a bad point or topic. If so, I apologize.

Also, thank you for sharing your videos with us. They're humbling and touching, not to mention nicely humorous, and show quite an awesome spirit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2012)

I was making a funny about being in a coma as there was no dreaming, much less remembering of any thing during my coma. Nope, no offense here. move along . This is not the tradgety you are looking for. . . . .

otoh, once i was awake, it was a whole new world! I wish i could show you the belly scar I have now. When it was still a wound with a skin graft [from my upper thigh area] they would pull off the dressing that went a bit below my belt line.

when it was time for a dressing change they would announce to me, "time for your bikini waxing!!"

Oh lord have mercy, that would hurt!!!!!!!!!!!

by the way, I had some of the best and most beautiful nurses!


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 11, 2012)

Tell me that you at least got in a few, "Hello, nurse..." quotes?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2012)

nurse is pronounced as noice ['jersy style] and told with thick glasses, bushy  mustache and unibrow.

"noice noice! ders a fly in my soup!

"hush, or all the other patience will want one!"

another nurse i tease about entertaining her by bringing in my portable dance pole. 
she tells me "you ain't right!"


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey, folks, I just thought I'd let you know that I'm still here and checking things out, but that I was just letting things develop before I dip back into the narrative.

Also, I thought I'd check and see if you folks are okay with the way I'm developing things, thus far? I know it might seem like a different take on things, turning what seemed like a simple task into something more and then adding to that. Basically, I'm hoping to have a mix of traditional challenges, be they combative, deductive, or skillful.

Cool?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't know. I think it has too much awesome in it.


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2012)

Friadoc said:


> Hey, folks, I just thought I'd let you know that I'm still here and checking things out, but that I was just letting things develop before I dip back into the narrative.
> 
> Also, I thought I'd check and see if you folks are okay with the way I'm developing things, thus far? I know it might seem like a different take on things, turning what seemed like a simple task into something more and then adding to that. Basically, I'm hoping to have a mix of traditional challenges, be they combative, deductive, or skillful.
> 
> Cool?






Scott DeWar said:


> I don't know. I think it has too much awesome in it.



No, no, no, just the right amount of awesome!  Ok, ok, dump some more in if you must, but it's good as it stands.


----------



## jkason (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm enjoying it, certainly. Nothing wrong with life turning less-than-normal for adventurers, I think.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, folks. They're much appreciated.

I shall be moving things forward here within the next day or so, work has just been a smidge hectic.

But I'm glad that you're enjoying the game, as I am, too.


----------



## Leif (Sep 21, 2012)

*Elven units of measure? [the 'sala']*



			
				Leif in IC said:
			
		

> A 3 salas = about 30 meters.





Scott DeWar in IC said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> about 97 feet



Oh, really?  You're pulling my leg, aren't you, DeWar?  I thought I was making up a totally fictitious and original elven unit of measure.  Have I unintentionally plaigiarized somethiing/someone?  

Or are you just giving us the conversion of 30 meters into a number of feet?  Yeah, that's probably all that you meant.  Sorry for my brain cramp.

Thinking about it more now, I'd say that the elves define a "Sala" as a distance equal to ten arrows laid end to end, so maybe just a bit over ten meters/thirty feet.*  Possibly 102.25 feet, if a degree of toally made-up specificity/accuracy is desired. 

*Elves being somewhat taller than humans [according to both Pathfinder rules and J.R.R. Tolkien] and thus having a bit longer draw length for their bows, and a human arrow being roughly a yard long.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2012)

3'3"/ meter, iirc, so yes a conversion to american standard is what i had done


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 22, 2012)

Excellent.  So we will walk exactly 99.625 feet away from the water so as to give us some wiggle-room to avoid anything untoward that may come afloat.

That is assuming, of course, that there is 99.625 feet of beach.  If there is less than that then I suppose other arrangements must be made.


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2012)

Tyyrh doesn't like walking on the beach.  Sand chafes his tootsies.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 24, 2012)

*chuckles* While I'm grouchy that I didn't get my email notifications from this thread, I'm chuckling at its recent additions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2012)

I am having issues with the new changes: playing the game ling fails. could I get a copy of the link here to see if I can access it that way? never mind, found a link in the rg


----------



## Leif (Oct 23, 2012)

I just click on "Settings" and immediately get a list of all my subscribed threads that have been updated since my last log-in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2012)

tried that just now. subscriptions is empty.


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmmm, well then, either none of your subscribed threads have been updated, or there's something screwy going on.  Screwiness still abounds, because I can't put up a new post to a thread unless I quote a post.  I quoted DeWar here, I just erased the quote once I got a new post window.   Sorry, DeWar, NOT!

More screwiness is that when I put up a new post to a thread, it shows up on my newly updated thread list.  That only used to happen when someone _else_ posted.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 24, 2012)

I would put this under EN World's, "We're updating, so anything's plausible" header.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 24, 2012)

You know, sorta like how there was this 'like' functionality there a bit ago, and now it's gone.


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2012)

Friadoc said:


> You know, sorta like how there was this 'like' functionality there a bit ago, and now it's gone.



I saw that you had liked my post, but the deal was gone by the time I got here.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 24, 2012)

You're welcome; I went a liked a lot of posts, since I can't always do the XP one since I don't like other folks enough to keep awarding you folks. But, alas, it was only temporary.


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2012)

Friadoc said:


> You're welcome; I went a liked a lot of posts, since I can't always do the XP one since I don't like other folks enough to keep awarding you folks. But, alas, it was only temporary.



What I used to do to solve that problem was just read posts at random in threads that I don't subscribe to, mostly in meta-game types of threads, and pass out xp if something amused me.  Haven't done that for awhile now.  I stopped receiving as much xp so I haven't been as motivated as I might have been.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 24, 2012)

Good idea, and probably a good excuse to spend more time on EN World, again.

Outside of PbP's that I'm in, which right now is just this one, I've not been as active on here these past few years.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 26, 2012)

I have been posting xp here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/archive-threads/22566-q-gary-gygax-part-i.html


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 1, 2012)

FYI - I'm still here and checking, I just figured I'd give folks some time to attempt rolls or pose before I moved forward.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2012)

Yar, gonna post, time's been short as it often is during the week.

I'll have time tonight though.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 1, 2012)

I figured folks were busy, I just didn't wanna give the impression that I was ignoring things. 

No worries, though, all is well and understandable.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 1, 2012)

Friadoc said:


> FYI - I'm still here and checking, I just figured I'd give folks some time to attempt rolls or* pose *before I moved forward.




as requested!!!


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice, Scott. *chuckles*

Also, so long as everyone is okay with it, I'm good for going at whatever the speed of life dictates.

I like whom I'm gaming with, and I'm willing to work around folk's speed of life.

Cool?


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2012)

SUHWEET, SD! 

Very cool, Friadoc.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2012)

Its hard to tell that a year ago Tuesday I went into septic shock from a ruptured intestine.


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2012)

What caused the rupture, if I may ask?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2012)

totally unknown.


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2012)

Man, that just sucks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2012)

Leif said:


> Man, that just sucks.




Actually not. It means, I can go back to life With out phier!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2012)

Leif said:


> Tyyrh will attempt his own inspection, and his Perception check result is a 22.
> 
> Tyyrh's Perception Check [+3] (1d20+3=22)



http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3831586/

Show off!!!


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey, folks, I just thought that I would let you know that from M-F, 8a-6p range, that I won't be able to post. EN World got itself put on a stupid attack site list (most-likely due to the hack awhile back) that feeds my company's security services and they're not likely to clear it out anytime soon.

I kept telling them that it wasn't an attack site, but I've been recently told that my hitting ignore (with respect to the warning) is being frowned upon, even if I know better and that EN World isn't an attack site.

So, that said, I won't be able to do much posting from work. That'll make things slow for me, from time to time, but I'll still be here and meandering things forward.

Sorry about this...


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't sweat it man, some of us can't post from work at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2013)

That stinks. for you both.


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2013)

Not really, I reckon, because you're supposed to be working when you're at work.  I guess it is a slightly raw deal that I can't even post during my break time,  but when have I ever been able to limit myself to a mere 15 minutes on ENWorld???

I've adapted surprisingly well to not posting from work, I think, maybe. *twitch* *twitch* *shudder*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2013)

Have some "rumatiz medicine" to calm those nerves!!


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2013)

Why, thanky, "Doctor Granny," I don't mind if I do help myself to a little snort.  I need one on a more regular basis, now that I'm living with THREE (count 'em) females.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2013)

Leif said:


> Why, thanky, "Doctor Granny," I don't mind if I do help myself to a little snort.  I need one on a more regular basis, now that I'm living with 3 females.




Be careful, a bottle a day will make your driving to sway.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2013)

Re: hockey game,  Pedators vs wild [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION],
Are you a hockey fan?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2013)

Hockey game? Ah! The Minneapolis team.

Actually, I'm not.  Bit snowy to go out today anyway, sadly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2013)

so my cousin has told me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2013)

@_*jkason*_ , I rase mY mug of coffee and greet you back on your triumphant return:

Skål!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2013)

Please take note, I will be AFK pretty much all day tomorrow as I will be in surgery. Thank you.

Scott DeWar


----------



## Friadoc (May 15, 2013)

It's all good, Scott. Best of luck, and good thoughts toward your surgery.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2013)

*does happy dance* I've been waiting 4 years for this!!


----------

